# tarta en español (equivalencia en portugués)



## Gamen

Buenos días.

Por aquí llamamos "torta" a la masa dulce con rellenos varios y "tarta" a la masa salada con relleno de jamón, queso, verdura, choclo, etc.

Me parece que en portugués para los dos tipos de masa se usa "torta", ¿no es cierto?
¿La palabra "tarta" no existe?

Hoy comí dos *porciones de* *tarta *de verdura*.* Como postre, comí una *porción de torta* con crema, dulce de leche y chocolate.
Hoje comi duas *porções de torta* de verdura. Como sobremesa, comi *uma porção de torta* de creme, doce de leite e chocolate.

Agradezco sus comentarios.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Tarta" es una palabra que a mí causa confusión por ser falsa amiga de "torta". Para nosotros la "torta" es rellena, y puede ser dulce o salada, aunque a las saladas dependiendo del tipo de masa se les puede decir "empadão". Pero en ese tema soy especialista en la punta del consumo...


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias WSE.
¿Qué significa "especialista en la punta del consumo"?


----------



## anaczz

Ele gosta e entende de comê-las e não de fazê-las!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

anaczz said:


> Ele gosta e entende de comê-las e não de fazê-las!


Isso aí!


----------



## Gamen

¿Ponta de consumo = góndola de supermercado, es decir, donde se exhiben los productos?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

No,  quise decir que la "punta" que me interesa es la ultima, de comer y no de hacer.


----------



## Gamen

¿Entonces punta sería "área, ámbito, tema"?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

No hijo, es "boca". A mí me gusta comer y no preparar el alimento, nada más.


----------



## Gamen

Ah no había asociado "punta" con boca.


----------



## mexerica feliz

*torta *Arg = _bolo _Br, Pt
torta de chocolate (na Argentina) = bolo de chocolate (no Brasil e em Portugal)

*tarta *Arg = _pastel _Br, Pt

*arrollado *Arg = _rocambole _Br = _torta _Pt

_pie _inglesa/americana (nem sei como se fala em espanhol) = _torta _Br = _tarte _Pt

*Torta*:
na Argentina: http://misdulcescreaciones.com.ar/dulce/tortas/torta-de-casamiento/
no Brasil: http://cybercook.com.br/torta-de-maca-r-7-11271.html
em Portugal: http://www.teleculinaria.pt/news.aspx?menuid=66&eid=9004


----------



## Gamen

Hola.
En Argentina tarta es lo siguiente:

https://www.google.es/search?site=i...IYy7ef4OomM#tbm=isch&q=tarta+de+jamon+y+queso

No me parece que sea "o pastel" de Br y pt.

O Bolo es nuestro bizcochuelo.

https://www.google.es/search?site=i.....4.4.1024.IYy7ef4OomM#tbm=isch&q=bizcochuelo


----------



## mexerica feliz

Olha, 
O nosso bolo é muito mais ''rico'' que o bizcochuelo de vocês, é o que a gente come nas festas de aniversário e nas festas de casamento,
isso é um bolo: http://www.deliciasempedacos.com.br/fotos/produtos/zKK8yi1314733510BOLO ANIVERSARIO.JPG

Bizcochuelo é isso:
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pão_de_ló


----------



## Gamen

Eu tinha entendido que em português o bolo era simplesmente uma massa esponjosa, enquanto todo o demais que tem mais elaboração, recheio ou cobertura de chocolate, creme, por exemplo, era "torta".
¿Não é asim?


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Eu tinha entendido que em português o bolo era simplesmente uma massa esponjosa, enquanto todo o demais que tem mais elaboração, recheio ou cobertura de chocolate, creme, por exemplo, era "torta".
> ¿Não é asim?



Como uma imagem vale mil palavras, um 'bolo' é isto 

e uma torta isto  
em Portugal.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Gamen said:


> Eu tinha entendido que em português o bolo era simplesmente uma massa esponjosa, enquanto todo o demais que tem mais elaboração, recheio ou cobertura de chocolate, creme, por exemplo, era "torta".
> ¿Não é asim?



O 'bolo' pode ser simples (uma massa 'esponjosa' como você disse) ou recheado ou coberto com chocolate, baunilha, ou o que for. Eu gosto de um bolo simples, de laranja, por exemplo. Mas também gosto de um bolo de cenoura, coberto com chocolate.


----------



## Gamen

WhoSoyEu said:


> O 'bolo' pode ser simples (uma massa 'esponjosa' como você disse) ou recheado ou coberto com chocolate, baunilha, ou o que for. Eu gosto de um bolo simples, de laranja, por exemplo. Mas também gosto de um bolo de cenoura, coberto com chocolate.



Perfeito. E então qual seria a torta doce no Brasil?


----------



## anaczz

No Brasil,
Tortas de limão, de morango, de maçã, de banana, de maracujá, de abacaxi, de coco, de doce de leite, de amêndoas
E do que mais quiser
É sempre uma massa adocicada, relativamente seca, assada, com recheio doce variado (frutas, compota de frutas, mousse de fruta, com ou sem creme de leite e ovos, chantily, etc.), pode ser coberta com a própria massa ou com tiras dela. Pode ser aberta, exibindo o recheio, pode ser coberta com as frutas do recheio, enfim, há uma infinidade de receitas.


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> No Brasil,
> Tortas de limão, de morango, de maçã, de banana, de maracujá, de abacaxi, de coco, de doce de leite, de amêndoas
> E do que mais quiser
> É sempre uma massa adocicada, relativamente seca, assada, com recheio doce variado (frutas, compota de frutas, mousse de fruta, com ou sem creme de leite e ovos, chantily, etc.), pode ser coberta com a própria massa ou com tiras dela. Pode ser aberta, exibindo o recheio, pode ser coberta com as frutas do recheio, enfim, há uma infinidade de receitas.



Em Portugal isso é uma '_tarte_'


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias.
Entonces, resumiendo:

Bolo (Br y Portugal) = bizcochuelo, torta *redonda*, esponjosa o no (Esp)
Torta (Br) = torta *aplanada, chata. A veces con tiras.* (dulce esp.)  tarta (salada esp.) tarte (Portugal)
Torta (Portugal) = especie de arrollado (Esp)  Enrolado, rocambole (Br)

La diferencia entre el bolo y la torta en Brasil es que la torta es más achatada que el bolo, siendo éste más redondito.
En Portugal, "a torta" es como un arrollado.

Espero haber entendido mejor. Pueden hacer ajustes y correcciones si lo desean.

Muchas gracias.

Nora: Encuentro muchas diferencias entre el portugués de Brasil y el de Portugal, más de las que pensaba.


----------



## anaczz

Carfer said:


> Em Portugal isso é uma '_tarte_'


Sim, e para nós, a vossa torta é uma espécie de rocambole (e não usamos a palavra tarte, a não ser alguns, para batizar certos pratos com mania de franceses).


----------



## anaczz

Gamen said:


> Muchas gracias.
> Entonces, resumiendo:
> La diferencia entre el bolo y la torta en Brasil es que la torta es más achatada que el bolo, siendo éste más redondito.



A diferença é o tipo de massa. As massas para bolo, em geral, levam fermento, são aeradas (mais "esponjosas", como você diz) e macias. As massas para torta são secas e compactas, às vezes "esfarelentas". Os bolos e tortas podem ter qualquer formato, redondo, retangular, quadrado... (isso sem falar nos formatos de bichos e personagens infantis).


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias Anaczz.
¿Rocambole y enrolado son la misma cosa?


----------



## anaczz

Nunca ouvi "enrolado"  significando o mesmo que rocambole.
No Brasil, o rocambole, geralmente, é feito com uma massa de pão-de-ló, em uma assadeira grande, de forma que o bolo não fique muito alto. Espalha-se o recheio e enrola-se; sendo a massa mais fina, é possível enrolar várias vezes, diferente da torta portuguesa que é feita com uma massa mais alta, sendo o bolo apenas "dobrado", não chegando a uma volta completa.
Temos ainda o bolo de rolo, de origem pernambucana, que é feito com várias "folhas" de massa de bolo bem fininha, enroladas umas sobre as outras. (uma delícia)


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> Nunca ouvi "enrolado"  significando o mesmo que rocambole.
> No Brasil, o rocambole, geralmente, é feito com uma massa de pão-de-ló, em uma assadeira grande, de forma que o bolo não fique muito alto. Espalha-se o recheio e enrola-se; sendo a massa mais fina, é possível enrolar várias vezes, diferente da torta portuguesa que é feita com uma massa mais alta, sendo o bolo apenas "dobrado", não chegando a uma volta completa.
> Temos ainda o bolo de rolo, de origem pernambucana, que é feito com várias "folhas" de massa de bolo bem fininha, enroladas umas sobre as outras. (uma delícia)



Diria que qualquer dos bolos retratados nas imagens que colocou, rocambole e dobrado , pode corresponder à '_torta_' portuguesa. É apenas uma questão de opção - e, quantas vezes, de habilidade - do pasteleiro.


----------



## patriota

Para complicar, eis pasteleiros (vendedores de pastéis) brasileiros. Alguém que produz bolos (e pastéis de nata)  pode ser denominado _confeiteiro_.


----------



## swift

Hola. 

Dice el _Dicionário de espanhol-português_ (Porto Editora, 2011):


> *torta* _s.f._ *1* Biscoito_s.m._ (massa de farinha e outros ingredientes, de forma redonda e plana, que é cozida em fogo lento)[.]
> 
> *tarta* _s.f._ *1* Bolo_s.m._ (doce geralmente grande e recheado) [...]. *2* Torta (bolo de farinha entremeado de carne, peixe, fruta ou compota) [...]. *3* Tarte (bolo de massa batida ou folhada, guarnecida com frutas, compota ou creme)[.]


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal diz-se '_confeiteiro_' (sinónimo: '_doceiro_') quem faz pequenos doces. Obviamente, como os pastéis também são geralmente pequenos (mas não necessariamente doces), há muito espaço para sobrepor '_pasteleiro_' e '_confeiteiro_', ainda que o termo '_pasteleiro_' seja usado predominantemente para aquele que faz bolos (de resto, cá o estabelecimento que vende ou serve bolos, eventualmente acompanhados de café, chá, leite ou refrigerantes, chama-se _'pastelaria_').
Das definições do Priberam que o Swift citou, ao bolo (cuja massa frequentemente se aproxima mais do pão) entremeado com carne ou peixe http://www.google.fr/imgres?imgurl=...w-eyVKWgOoq3UdyVgNgK&ved=0CCIQ9QEwAA&dur=2845, sempre ouvi designar por 'bola' (com '_ô_' fechado, como se fosse o feminino de bolo).


----------



## patriota

_Pastelarias_, para nós, são os estabelecimentos que vendem pastéis fritos como os daquela primeira foto (no caso, esta é uma barraca/banca de pastéis, já que não é um local fechado e exclusivo para isso).


----------



## Alentugano

anaczz said:


> Nunca ouvi "enrolado"  significando o mesmo que rocambole.
> No Brasil, o rocambole, geralmente, é feito com uma massa de pão-de-ló, em uma assadeira grande, de forma que o bolo não fique muito alto. Espalha-se o recheio e enrola-se; sendo a massa mais fina, é possível enrolar várias vezes, diferente da torta portuguesa que é feita com uma massa mais alta, sendo o bolo apenas "dobrado", não chegando a uma volta completa.
> Temos ainda o bolo de rolo, de origem pernambucana, que é feito com várias "folhas" de massa de bolo bem fininha, enroladas umas sobre as outras. (uma delícia)


Tal como o Carfer, eu chamaria *torta* a qualquer um desses exemplos que a Ana colocou aqui.


----------

